# RAINBOWS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I just thought you would all enjoy these. I took them earlier this evening, after a heavy downpour. Not just one, but two!







The photos are good, but the colors were even more vibrant, watching them.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

Nice pics. We saw double rainbows like that in Florida a few years ago. Pretty cool. 

I caught a glimpse of a small rainbow last night. Always fun to catch one in the wild.

Mark


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pictures. I live in New River Arizoan, this is the place I saw a double rainbow for the first time I had never seen a double rainbow before.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool shots! 

Somehow, they never come out as vivid in a photo.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw some of those around here yesterday too! It was a very bright main 'bow and a light secondary one.  

Trot, the colorful, fox...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful rainbows. Nature at it's best. 
Did you noticed that the colors of the second rainbow are the opposite of the first (brightest) rainbow?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 20 Jul 2010 03:35 PM 
Beautiful rainbows. Nature at it's best. 
Did you noticed that the colors of the second rainbow are the opposite of the first (brightest) rainbow?


I did not. Very keen observation. Now, why would that be?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Good pics! 

I once saw a complete double rainbow, with a faint, partial third rainbow. Couldn't get pics because I was driving on the freeway at the time, and didn't have a camera with me. 

Here's a double rainbow I photographed in Nevada a few years ago: 

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Lightning.html#11


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I Luv Rainbows..............


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I have to post this, hehehe:



Its one of the most popular videos on the internet 18 million views lol


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

One year we did a train show in Buffalo in February (Don't ask, I haven't a clue why either) We came a day early and went to the falls. Got to see a small full (circular) rainbow, but couldn't get a pic because of the ice. (let go of the rail at that spot and you'd be on your butt)


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny timing I just got done running a rainbow train. Inspired by a post several months ago in the whimsical forum a fella had run an all black train then another ran an all yellow and it went on and on. I thought wouldn't it be neat to have a rainbow train but besides atlantic coast lines who makes a purple car? Recently I found a purple USAT Dr Hess car that fit the bill. Remember the acronym ROYGBIV? The only trouble is who makes a indigo car and what shade of blue is indigo? 
Nice double rainbow.


----------



## Rich Muth (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason that the second rainbow's spectrum is reversed is because it's a reflection of the first (lower) one.

Rich Muth


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Break out your tinfoil hats.. 
another classic rainbow video..and yes, she is totally serious!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh my... and people like her are allowed to vote. Come to think of it, that _does_ explain are current political situation. ; )


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Be afraid. Be very afraid!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I hear sirens in the background.......


----------

